# Tripe Question



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So I went down to the Pet store to get some canned tripe (tripett) today and was super sad when she informed me they were out. She offered some other tripe in cans but most were pricey and made with not just tripe. Well she then offers up froxen tripe instead. I forgot she is a raw provider as well.

Anyways I picked up a tub of 2 lbs of raw ground tripe. Can I thaw it and divide it out and refreeze it? It alot of tripe and I don't even know how much to feed, only that its good for him and smelly. Should I wait until my Bulk order arrives and just package it with his raw meals? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh...and to add to Kira's question...

Can I buy this from my butcher? I think most of the cattle coming in are grain fed vs. grass fed so I've hesitated to even ask them if they can sell it to me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would much rather feed the frozen stuff, I think it is more beneficial. 
Don't thaw it all the way, just enough to divide it. I feed my dogs a heeping tablespoon every meal. 
It is really stinky and will take over the flavor of other food if you prepackage the tripe with other meat.
Butchers cannot carry it as it is considered renderings, USDA won't allow it.
Even meat processors won't.
Too bad more of them don't utilize it instead of tossing it.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I buy my tripe in 5 lb. chubs from "A Place For Paws". I order 50 lbs. at a time. It is a little over $100, including shipping. They package it very well and it always arrives frozen.
My kidney failure girl won't eat anything but tripe at this point. My hubby just chops up the chubs for me and I feed her frozen hunks of it. That is the only way she will eat it, but gobbles it down when fed that way. 
She has GAINED six pounds during the past year. That is just about unheard of for a young dog diagnosed in more than 80 percent kidney failure at a year old.
I LOVE MY TRIPE!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was getting it there, too. They just updated their website. I am now getting it more locally Taylor Pond Farms, so I don't have to pay shipping. 
It is great your girl is doing better on the tripe! I hope she continues to do well!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you look for grass fed beef?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine comes in 2lb chubs, and I just put it in gladware containers when they thaw. Of course, with the two hounds a chub lasts me a week or so when fed each morning. It's thawed and they love it! I probably give more than a tablespoon, maybe more like a big heaping spoon or two per dog. But you should be fine thawing and refreezing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I get a 30 lb frozen hunk-o-tripe! I let it defrost pretty much completely and then repackage it into 1 or 2 lb containers.

Most butchers will not process the green tripe as it's not fit for human consumption and cannot be processed in the same place they process the human meats. BUT - they might be just throwing it out so you can ask and see if they will save it for you.


----------

